# Best learning slingshots



## SpainShot (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Im starting this post because I want to start learning more about slingshots.

I would like you to recommend me a good, resistant slingshot to start practicing.

The problem is I am from Spain, and there are not a lot of options when it comes to buying slingshots here. It would be great if you could recommend me an online shop which ships internationally.

Thank you very much


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The Scout from Simpleshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi,

I am also a newbie. I have been starting to shoot again for about 5 months and I have only tried 6 type of catapults (Scorpion, Scout, Sniper, Hare Spitter, two nattys that I made ). But I think it may worth sharing my experience with you. 

- the Scout from Simple Shot (https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot)

It's a multi-functional catapult so you can try True The Forks or Over The Top shooting, you can use bands or tubes with it and you can grab this slingshot in almots every way (fork supported grip, hammer grip, pinch grip). You can use it with a clip which makes the changing method much more easier and faster. So you can easily find your ideal shooting style with it. It's a very trustworthy catapult made from good materials and the last but not the least it is for a reasonable price (around 40 USD).

- the Hathchock Target Sniper from Pocket Predatator (http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html)

It's a multi-functional catapult too so you can try True The Forks or Over The Top shooting, you can use bands or tubes with it as well. Although you can grab this slingshot in one way (pinch grip) but owing to the fact that this catapult was made particularly for this grip style it is much more stabile and comfortable. It is also a well made, long lasting catapult for a good price (around 35 USD).

- the Scorpion from Pocket Predatator (http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html)

You can only use it with bands, you can only hold it by pinch grip and you can only shoot with it True The Forks... BUT (because there is always a BUT  ) This is the most ergonomic, comfortable and robust slingshot that I have seen and used. The situation with catapult is quite the same as with martial arts "You have to fear the guy who has practiced one movement for ~1000 times and not the one who has practiced 1000 movements for once". I mean, although you can only hold it one way, you can only shoot TTF and with tubes, but for this, this is the perfect slingshot. It is also a well made, long lasting catapult for a good price (around 35 USD).

In conclusion. Any of these three slingshots is worth buying, I love each. If you want to try each style and find out which is the most suitable for you then the Scout or the HTS could help you, but if you want a slingshot which (according to my current and limited experience) is the best in its style then the Scorpion makes sense. To tell you the truth, since I have the Scorpion I have almost been shooting only with it. I even bought a right hand hold one so as to try my other hand with it. 

So far, I have only tried these catapults. I did not mention the Hare Spitter intentionally because it is not for beginners. I had to find it out on my loss (forkhits  ). Although it is a masterpiece, and a beauty too I have not dared to shoot with it since a hit the fork 5 times in a row... 

I hope I could give you some useful information.

Have a good time and enjoy this sport! 

Szabolcs


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Get a cheap wooden one off ebay or make your own


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple shot makes it really easy. The scout is a very nice Slingshot. Their website is easy to navigate.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SimpleShot Scout will ship from USA and may cost a bit to get there. A Dankung frame where shipping is likely free but will take longer to arrive. Be careful with eBay frames where safety is likely not their highest priority.

Most of the Dankung will be looped tubes that come with crappy, useless bandsets. The Scout will accept OTT and TTF, bands or tubes and has a wide for gap and you can order some extra bandsets.

For me it's a no brainier, The Scout. I would not recommend making one until you are comfortable shooting a store bought one and know the ins and outs of the safety of what wood/plastic to use and which to avoid.

No matter what you end up doing, wear safety glasses.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wasp!!! being you're EU. Should end up around 20 Euro posted for a UniPhoxx.

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Wasp!!! being you're EU. Should end up around 20 Euro posted for a UniPhoxx.
> 
> https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk


Yeah, with the cost of shipping from USA, that may be the new go to for guys over there.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Wasp!!! being you're EU. Should end up around 20 Euro posted for a UniPhoxx.
> 
> https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk


And a really good choice for beginners and seasoned shooters alike


----------



## SpainShot (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for your replies guys!

Im checking out all the options you mentioned and I am still making my mind.

I will reply as soon as I make a decision, but I wanted to thank you all for your help!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

SpainShot said:


> The problem is I am from Spain, and there are not a lot of options when it comes to buying slingshots here. It would be great if you could recommend me an online shop which ships internationally.


The problem is NOT tat you are from Spain!

Spain has very long tradition in slingshots and even a very special type of slingshot, just type "spanish slingshot" in the google for example and see what you will find!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I vote Scout as well, very versatile.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually Jazz makes a great point. Spain has a great tradition of slingshots. Though I understand what you mean - its not so simple always to get frames and supplies as many think depending which country you're in.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The Wasp sounds good to me. A lot less expensive but very well built.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

pmatty77 said:


> Get a cheap wooden one off ebay or make your own


I would have suggested for him to cut a couple of forks and make a natural.

I have a couple of Naturals that shoot about as well as the Scout. (But... Not quite as well)


----------

